# Alex Morgan positive COVID test



## Mile High Dad (Jan 5, 2021)

Just heard on the top of the hours news.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Just heard on the top of the hours news.


It happens. A friend saw her locally in our area which has one of the lowest numbers throughout C19 anywhere.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jan 6, 2021)

Mile High Dad said:


> Just heard on the top of the hours news.


Unless it causes a player to miss an important game, it is a non story. She will be fine just like all the rest of the college, NFL, NBA, NHL and MLS players that had to watch TV for a week or 2 while their teams played/practiced. 

The US has two games against Colombia coming up, but that is part of their training schedule. So those are not important games other than for training and prep.


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Not surprised https://www.orlandosentinel.com/opinion/os-sp-alex-morgan-david-whitley-blog-1006-story.html


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 6, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Not surprised https://www.orlandosentinel.com/opinion/os-sp-alex-morgan-david-whitley-blog-1006-story.html


That story is from over 3 years ago.....not sure of your point?


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 6, 2021)

Kicker4Life said:


> That story is from over 3 years ago.....not sure of your point?


Just that Covid can be avoided by people (health workers it's much much harder) who make responsible decisions such as outdoor activities rather than maskless indoor gatherings..... she's a very good player but AM has shown responsible actions are not her strong point..... case count needs to drop before the a$$hole newsome even considers opening things up


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 6, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Just that Covid can be avoided by people (health workers it's much much harder) who make responsible decisions such as outdoor activities rather than maskless indoor gatherings..... she's a very good player but AM has shown responsible actions are not her strong point..... case count needs to drop before the a$$hole newsome even considers opening things up


That’s quite a stretch for an example.......

But I agree with your point


----------



## Grace T. (Jan 6, 2021)

futboldad1 said:


> Just that Covid can be avoided by people (health workers it's much much harder) who make responsible decisions such as outdoor activities rather than maskless indoor gatherings..... she's a very good player but AM has shown responsible actions are not her strong point..... case count needs to drop before the a$$hole newsome even considers opening things up


Do we know she caught it at a holiday gathering?  From what I understand her entire family caught it, and they recently traveled from the UK.

Caveat: If lastman's friend saw her locally, she might have at the minimum violated the quarantine requirement.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Jan 6, 2021)

Grace T. said:


> Caveat: If lastman's friend saw her locally, she might have at the minimum violated the quarantine requirement.


Depending on when she flew back. She was release on the 21st.


----------

